# Red Laser for Beretta Pico



## AmiHud (Oct 14, 2015)

Dose anyone know where can I buy a Red Laser for Beretta Pico, or universal one? 
Thanks:


----------



## xotech (Feb 7, 2012)

AmiHud said:


> Dose anyone know where can I buy a Red Laser for Beretta Pico, or universal one?
> Thanks:


Here you go:
PICO Integrated Red Laser Grip Housing


----------

